# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Namaz ölçü değildir

## bozok

*Namaz ölçü değildir*


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk* 
*haberturk.com* 
*09.04.2009* 



NAMAZI, sembol olduğu için kullandık. İlkenin tam ifadesi şudur:
*Dindarlık bir ölçü değildir.*

Başlığımız, Kur'an'ın ve Hz. Peygamberin dile getirdiği en hayati mesajlardan biridir. Ne yazık ki saltanat dinciliği, bu ilkeyi tersine çevirip* 'tek ölçü namazdır'* hezeyanını din yaptı.

Son zamanlarda buna Pavlus Kilisesi kodamanlarının teşvikiyle bir şey daha eklendi: *İkinci ölçü, kadınların başını burmaktır.* Bu ikisi varsa gerisinin tümü helal olsun! üzellikle iftiracılık, yalancılık, milleti soymak, kamu mallarını talan etmek tümden helal olsun.

Evet, *insanlar arası münasebetlerde* namaz ölçü değildir. üünkü Kur'an, insanlar arası münasebetlerde dindarlığı ölçü olmaktan çıkarmıştır. *Dindarlık insanla Allah arasında ölçüdür*, insanla insan arasında değil. Hz. Peygamber bakın ne diyor:

*"Bir adamın namazı, niyazı sizi aldatmasın. O adamın dirhem ve dinarla yani para ile olan ilişkisine bakın."*

Riyakarlığın Türkiye'de maskesini düşüren tek lider Mustafa Kemal Atatürk olmuştur. Bunun içindir ki, islam dünyasının son yüzyılda en samimi ve güven verici İslami gelişim ve oluşumları, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün vücut verdiği zihniyetin ürünü olarak Cumhuriyet Türkiyesi'nde gerçekleşmiştir.

Atatürk mirasından geriye gidiş, İslam'ın gerçek anlam ve yaşantısından da geriye gidiş olmuştur. Dinin ve dindarlığın yerini Allah ile Aldatma yani dincilik almıştır. Büyük Atatürk'ün buyurduğu gibi: *"Hak olan Kur'an, haksızlığı kabule vasıta yapılmıştır."*

Allah ile Aldatmak kitabımda da sıkça değiniyorum: *Hiçbir kitle, aldatılmak istemeden aldatılamaz.*


*HARAM KAZANü VE RİYAKüRLIğA DüşMANIM*

Benim eserlerimi en az okuyanlar ne yazık ki aydınlar, sonra da işadamlarıdır. Ben, bilindiği gibi, haram kazanca ve kamu mallarının talanına düşmanım. Bu talana savaş açmış bir adamım. Dolayısıyla, *'din'* ve *'Allah'* adına halkın sırtından nasıl servetler yapıldığını halkımız da açıkça görsün, duysun istedim. Bunun peşini bırakmaya da niyetim yok.
Türkiye üzerine oynanan oyunların başında, bir adı da takıyye olan riyakarlığı kurumsallaştırarak, tüm değerleri yok etmek gelir. Kitabımda, Türkiye'de artık kurumsallaşmış olan 'riya'nın ülkeyi ne boyutlara taşıdığını da vurgulamak istedim. Bu riyakarlık saltanatının başında dinci riyakarlık vardır. Bunu Atatürkçü (!) riyakarlık izlemektedir. Riyakarlığın tarihte en büyük iki düşmanı olan Hz. Muhammed ve Gazi Mustafa Kemal, riyanın aracı ve malzemesi haline getiriliyor.

Bir toplumda riyakarlık, üçkağıtçılık, haram kazanç, riyakarlık yani şirk yerleşip meşrulaşmışsa tüm değerler işe yaramaz hale gelir. Kur'an bunu şöyle ilkeleştirir:

*"Yemin olsun, sana da senden öncekilere de şu vahyedilmiştir: Eğer şirke saparsan eylemin/üretimin/ibadetin kesinlikle boşa çıkar ve mutlaka hüsrana düşenlerden olursun."* (Zümer suresi, 65)

şunu görmek zorundayız:

Sınırları Balkanlar'dan Arabistan'a uzanan 6.5 asırlık Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nda toplam 15.000 civarında cami vardı. Türkiye'de bugün yüz bin civarında cami var!

Ama bir de şu gerçek var: Türkiye'deki milyar dolarla ifade edilen halkı soyma tezgahlarının başında dinci vurguncular yani namaz-niyaz aktörleri var.


y[email protected]

----------

